# Zutaten für Salzlake



## pgonza (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir in der Vergangenheit immer fertig gewürzte Salzlaken gekauft, wollte aber mal selbst was mixen. Pökelsalz habe ich mir besorgt. Es fehlen mir nur noch Ideen, was ich noch alles ins Lakefass mit rein werfe|kopfkrat. Angedacht war 50g Salz auf 10 Liter Wasser, dass passt vom Geschmack am besten:m. Räuchern tu ich alles was ich aus dem Fluss, Bach oder Weiher lande.

Bitte helft mir bei den Zutaten mit Stück- oder Gramm- Angabe


----------



## Dave77 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

Ich räucher meine kleinen Karpfen gerne mit einer einfachen Mischung aus Pökelsalz und fertigem Fischgewürz.
dazu nehme ich einfach im Verhältnis 2:1 Salz auf Fischgewürz. Welches Gewürz du aussuchst bleibt dir selber überlassen. Ich benutze ein tschechisches.
Schmeckt bestimmt auch auf anderen Firedfischen gut habe es aber noch nicht ausprobiert.
Forellen kann ich dir damit ab raten hat nicht gut geschmeckt.
mfg
dave


----------



## pgonza (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

Hi Dave, danke für die schnelle Antwort, allerdings wollte ich kompl. von Fertigmixturen wech.

Hab eher an Zutaten gedacht die man eh zu Hause hat + Kräuter und Beeren und so'n Kram.


----------



## Gourmet (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

@pgonza

Warum nimmst du Pökelsalz? Völlig überflüssig.Du willst den Fisch ja nur würzen und nicht färben.Vor allem sollte der Fisch seinen Eigengeschmack bewahren !
Versuche mal folgende Lake:

250 g Speisesalz
6  Liter Wasser
1 EL Paprika Edelsüß
10-20 zerdrückte Wacholderbeeren 
4  Lorbeerblätter
1 Eßl Zucker
10  weiße Pfefferkörner

Die gesäuberten (entschleimten) Fische ca 12 Stunden bei Zimmertemperatur(im Sommer im Keller) einlegen.Gut abtrocknen und dann wie gewohnt räuchern.

Da schmeckt der Fisch noch nach Fisch.

Gutes Gelingen !

Petri
Herbert
(Küchenmeister und Eurotoques-Chef)


----------



## muddyliz (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

Wirf das Pökelsalz in die Tonne, das Nitrit ist deiner Gesundheit nicht gerade zuträglich.

Hier mal einige Rezepte von mir: http://freenet-homepage.de/ernst-spangenberger/raeuchern.htm#lake Versuch mal die Mischung mit Sauerbratengewürz, ist mein Favorit und mittlerweile auch der von einigen Boardies hier.


----------



## pgonza (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt ist kommenden Freitag Räuchertag.
Werde eure Laken ausprobieren. Eure Rezepte hören sich gut an.
@muddyliz Es ist kein Nitritpökelsalz sondern das hier zum Fisch pökeln => http://www.fisch-bestellen.de/epage...jectPath=/Shops/17116809/Categories/Pökelsalz 

Das müsste doch gehen, oder|kopfkrat

Danke Gourmet und muddyliz

Übrigens: Ist es hier im Forum ok Links einzufügen?


----------



## uller58 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

Hallo ,pgonza.


Hier mein Tipp,
Mein Sud zum Einlegen von Räucherfisch!
Es wird gebraucht.:
-30 Wacholderbeeren
-15 Pimentkerne
-2 Lorbeerblätter
-2 Hände voll Senfkörner
-2 gehackte Knoblauchzehen
-1 halbe Zwiebel
-1 Teelöffel Pfeffer

Ich nehme auf 10 Liter Wasser rund 500g Salz.
wenn sich das Salz gelöst hat,1 Liter entnehmen und die Gewürze hineingeben und etw.5Minuten kochen.
Kalt werden lassen und wieder in die Salzlauge schütten.
Dann die Fische 12 Stunden Einlegen,etwas trocknen dann ab in den Räucherofen.

Na dann gutes gelingen!!!!! 
Petri heil!!!:m#6


----------



## pgonza (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

Hallo Uller,

hört sich verdammt gut an mit den Senfkörnern. Die kommen schon mal mit auf meine Einkaufsliste.

So wie deine Lake wird meine in etwa auch und noch diverse Zutaten der Vorredner. Yamyam

Danke schon mal


----------



## muddyliz (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

Die Anmischerei kannst du dir sparen, ist alles in Sauerbratengewürz drin.


----------



## kaipiranja (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

...irgendwie schüttelt es mich wenn ich lese was bei einigen in die Lake kommt 

Wie schon erwähnt ist doch der eigentliche Sinn den Geschmack des Fisches zu erhalten bzw. ihn fördern. Das geht wunderbar mit Salz, andere Gewürze geben dem Fisch einen anderen Geschmack und werden bei mir nur in geringen Mengen verwendet - von Fisch zu Fisch verschieden.

Meine Zutaten:

Salz, Zucker, Pfeffer, Wachholder u. Dill bei Salmoniden


...sicherlich hat jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack aber Räucherfisch der nach Sauerbraten oder Knoblauch schmeckt wäre nicht mein Ding...


----------



## kaipiranja (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Gibs zu, Du hast es nur noch nicht probiert
> Ich räucher auch schon seit Jahren mit Sauerbratengewürz - genial!! Knoblauch kann, muss aber nicht...


 
ja, gebe ich zu ...bin da auch ein wenig pingelig, was fertige Mischungen betrifft, meist weiß man selber ja nichtmal was drin ist...

Ich versuche es halt sehr an der Basis zu halten und hab mich schon vor Jahren von fertigen Gewürzmischungen und Marinaden losgesagt, das ist nicht nur bei Fisch so, auch bei Grillfleisch etc. mache ich mir meine Marinaden selber.

...ist aber halt meine Enstellung dazu - ich sage nicht das was anderes nicht schmeckt! #h


----------



## shorty 38 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

Hallo Pgonza, Pökelsalz ist OK für Fleisch und wirkt dort erst nach eingen Tegen. Bei Fisch und einer Einlegezeit von ca. 10 -12 Stunden hat es meiner Meinung nach keine Vorteile.

Meine Mischung: 10 Liter Wasser und 500 gr. normales Salz, ob mit Jod oder ohne ist völlig egal.
Ferner nehme ich 2 Liter Wasser mit 3 Eßlöffeln Oregano, 1 Eßlöffel Senfkörner, 10 Lorbeerblätter, 10 Wacholderbeeren und 1 Eßlöffel Pfefferkörnern.

Diese Mischung koche ich auf und lasse sie bei schwacher Hitze 30 Minuten ziehen und dann abkühlen. Diesen Sud füge ich der Lake komplett zu, welches den Vorteil hat, daß sich die Aromen der Gewürze bei Hitze lösen und sich mit der Lake vereinen. Ohne Erhitzen lösen sich die Aromen nicht so gut.

Ferner kannst Du Deine Späne mit Rosmarin oder Oregano mischen und bekommst dadurch noch Geschmack in Deinen Rauch.



Viel Erfolg beim Räuchern und Gruß Shorty


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

Bezüglich der Salzlakepanscherei würde mich mal interessieren, wer hier E252, also Kalisalpeter mitverwendet und wozu der überhaupt gut ist?#c
Spart man durch die konservierende Wirkung des Salpeter, Salz ein, damit der Fisch durch die Lake weniger salzig wird?;+


----------



## Eur0 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

Wasser und Meersalz sind für mich völlig ausreichend!

Restliche Aromen kommen bei mir über den Rauch mit rein!
Buche, Erle, Obsthölzer, wacholder, Zwiebelschalen, Knoblauchschalen usw....
Natürlich nicht alles auf einmal sondern nur ein bisschen ....

Edit:
Nächster Rauchtest wird mit einem anteil Weinreben sein!

Danke dafür an: MarioDD


----------



## reinhard_sn (1. September 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

hallo
warum ist Pökelsalz in der gewerblichen fischräucherei nicht erlaubt????
gruß reinhard


----------



## kaipiranja (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*



reinhard_sn schrieb:


> hallo
> warum ist Pökelsalz in der gewerblichen fischräucherei nicht erlaubt????
> gruß reinhard




...wegen der Nitrosamine, entstehen aus dem Nitri des gepökeltem wenn es erhizt wird...soll gepökeltes noch mit Rauch veredelt werden wird kalt geräuchert...


----------



## MarioDD (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

Wie schon mein Vorredner richtig meinte: wegen den Nitrosaminen.
Die kann man nur mögen, wenn man auf Krebs steht...|rolleyes

Ansonsten ist Pökelsalz ohnehin Quatsch, da das darin vorhandene Nitrit direkt ins Muskelfleisch geht. (Was bei Fleisch gewollt ist) Außerdem willst du den Fisch ja nicht färben bzw. die Zellstrucktur verändern.
Am besten ist immer noch unbehandeltes Meersalz .


----------



## Fanne (5. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

servus ! könnte man eigentlich auch nur Salz und Wasser nehmen ?


----------



## MarioDD (5. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

na klar doch..
Mit den Gewürzen schaffst du ja nur eine persönliche Geschmacksnote. Wer nicht auf sowas steht, nimmt eben nur Wasser+Salz


----------



## Fanne (5. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

danke für die schnelle antwort , ich habe sonst auch immer solche  mischungen gehabt, aber 5 €für 10 ltr wasser sind ganz schön deftig ! 

also werde ich nur wasser und salz nehmen . 


beo 10 liter n halbes kilo salz oder wie ?


----------



## Fanne (6. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

das verhältniss dann trotzdem 10 liter wasser uind 500 gramm salz?


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

Ich nehme als Faustregel 70gr. Salz pro Liter Wasser.|wavey:


----------



## Steff-Peff (6. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

Hallo, 

ich mach die gleiche Konzentration wie Professor Tinca. 
500 Gr Salz auf 7 Liter Wasser ==> 7,1 % ige Lake. 

Diese Konzentration hat sich bei ca. 20-28h Einlegen für mich (und jegliche Mitesser) am Leckersten ergeben.

So long
Steff-Peff


----------



## Karauschenjäger (6. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*



> Professor Tinca;2709415]Ich nehme als Faustregel 70gr. Salz pro Liter Wasser.


So bringt das natürlich nix, auch wenn ich schreiben würde, das ich 65 Gramm auf einen Liter Wasser nehmen würde.......#t

In diesem Zusammenhang ist natürlich die Einlegezeit der Fische in der Salzlake entscheidend! Ich selbst lasse kurz vor dem Schlafengehen gegen 22.00 Uhr die Fische in die vorbereitete Lake schwimmen und gieße auch pünktlich morgen gegen 7 Uhr das Salzwasser ab und frisches kaltes Wasser auf die Fische.
Auf die Salzlake kommen noch einige Lorbeerblätter und frische Rosmarinzweige - aber die Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden.

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.......................*

.


----------



## Tino (6. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das aufgetaute Fische nicht so viel Salz brauchen wie frische.
Ich nehme für frische Forellen 50gr. auf ein Liter und lege ca. für 20 h ein.
Für aufgetaute nehme ich ca. 35-40gr auf ein Liter Wasser.

Bei Hornhechten gehe ich noch ein bisschen mehr runter.

Bei denen nehme ich für aufgetaute max.30gr. auf einen Liter Wasser.

Sind nur meine Erfahrungen die ich für mich gemacht habe.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

So genau nehm ich das mit der Zeit nicht.
Ich lege die Fische nachmittags ein und nächsten Vormittag wird geräuchert.
Schätzungsweise 17 - 19 Stunden je nach Zeit.|wavey:


----------



## leopard_afrika (6. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

@karauschenjäger
du machst es falsch! ich habe es schon öfters gepostet, was beim einlegen passiert. einfach ausgedrückt entsteht chemisch eine strömung von hochkonzentriert (salzwasser) zu niedrigkonzentriert ( süßwasser im fisch) das passiert so lange, bis die konzentration ausgeglichen ist, dauert bei "normalen" fischen so ca. 7-8 h, danach passiert nichts mehr. so wie du es macht, entsteht ja nach dem wasserwechsel eine strömung von salzwasser im fisch wieder raus zum süßwasser, also vergebene liebesmühe! 
nach ca. 8 h passiert also nichts mehr, salzwasser, kühle und oberflächenspannung halten aber weiter keime recht gut ab, bzw. verzögert deren ausbreitung/entwicklung. d.h., so lange man den fisch bedeckt und die lake kühl hält, kann nicht so viel passieren. mehr als 48 h würde ich aber nicht einlegen, da durch salz und sauerstoff im wasser dann eine "eigengärung" voranschreitet und auch die verzögerte keimentwicklung immer mehr voranschreitet.


----------



## muddyliz (6. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @karauschenjäger
> du machst es falsch! ich habe es schon öfters gepostet, was beim einlegen passiert. einfach ausgedrückt entsteht chemisch eine strömung von hochkonzentriert (salzwasser) zu niedrigkonzentriert ( süßwasser im fisch) das passiert so lange, bis die konzentration ausgeglichen ist, dauert bei "normalen" fischen so ca. 7-8 h, danach passiert nichts mehr. so wie du es macht, entsteht ja nach dem wasserwechsel eine strömung von salzwasser im fisch wieder raus zum süßwasser, also vergebene liebesmühe!
> nach ca. 8 h passiert also nichts mehr, salzwasser, kühle und oberflächenspannung halten aber weiter keime recht gut ab, bzw. verzögert deren ausbreitung/entwicklung. d.h., so lange man den fisch bedeckt und die lake kühl hält, kann nicht so viel passieren. mehr als 48 h würde ich aber nicht einlegen, da durch salz und sauerstoff im wasser dann eine "eigengärung" voranschreitet und auch die verzögerte keimentwicklung immer mehr voranschreitet.



Dies gilt aber nur für frische Fische. Bei Fische, die gefroren in die Lake kommen, dauert das Einziehen wesentlich länger. Ich nehme immer meine Sauerbratengewürz-Mischung http://freenet-homepage.de/ernst-spangenberger/raeuchern.htm#lake und ca. 3/4 kg Salz auf 20 Liter Wasser. Einwirkzeit 20 (Sommer) bis 24 (Winter) Stunden kalt gestellt.


----------



## leopard_afrika (6. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

ich spreche natürlich von "frischen" fischen, da ja bei gefrorenen noch kein süßwasser im selben aggregatzustand wie das salzwasser vorliegt und die "strömung" nicht vonstatten gehen kann. bei gefrorenen kommt zu den 7- 8 h die auftauzeit dazu. ich lege auch grundsätzlich am abend vorher ein, nehme die fische mittags raus, trockne sie dann an der luft und räuchere dann so, daß es ca. 17.00- 18.00 abendbrot geben kann.


----------



## Ollek (6. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> ich spreche natürlich von "frischen" fischen, da ja bei gefrorenen noch kein süßwasser im selben aggregatzustand wie das salzwasser vorliegt und die "strömung" nicht vonstatten gehen kann. bei gefrorenen kommt zu den 7- 8 h die auftauzeit dazu. ich lege auch grundsätzlich am abend vorher ein, nehme die fische mittags raus, trockne sie dann an der luft und räuchere dann so, daß es ca. 17.00- 18.00 abendbrot geben kann.



Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrung mit z.B. tief gefrorenen Forellen ca.60Gramm salz pro Liter und nicht mehr als 12 Stunden in der Lake gemacht.

Das sie tief gefroren waren war kein Problem.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (6. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*



> Ollek;2710039]Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrung mit z.B. tief gefrorenen Forellen ca.60Gramm salz pro Liter und nicht mehr als 12 Stunden in der Lake gemacht.
> 
> Das sie tief gefroren waren war kein Problem.


Jo,
so geht es bei mir auch - meine zu räuchernden Fische sind allesamt vorher eingefroren gewesen und sie tauen in der nächtlichen Salzlake auch behutsam auf, wobei sie beim Auftauen offensichtlich genügend Salz aufnehmen. 

Der gute auch salzige Geschmack gibt mir recht, dass die Verfahrensweise so richtig sein muss. Ich möchte sie auch gar nicht so lange in der vergleichsweise milden Salzlake schwimmen lassen, weil die Möglichkeit, dass sie doch Keime aufnehmen, später noch größer wird.

*Karauschenjäger
.............................*

.


----------



## The_Duke (7. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

Ich setze meine "Brühe" immer so an:
Pro Liter Räucherlauge brauchst du folgende Gewürze:

- 70g feines Salz
- 1geh. EL Kräuter der Provence getrocknet
- 1 gestr. EL italienische Kräuter
- 4 zerdrückte Wacholderbeeren
- 1 gestr.TL Knoblauchpulver oder eine halbe Zehe frischen
- 4 grob zerdrückte schwarze Pfefferkörner
- 4 Pimentkörner
- 1 kleine Zwiebel in dickeren Ringen
- 1 mittleres Lorbeerblatt

Gehen wir von 4 Litern aus, nimmst du ca. 500-700ml Wasser in einen Topf und schmeisst die ganzen Gewürze bis auf das Salz dort rein.
Kurz aufkochen (ca. 5 Min. mit Deckel köcheln lassen) , dann auf der abgeschalteten Platte abkühlen lassen.
Das abgewogene Salz im restlichen kalten Wasser auflösen und den abgekühlten Sud samt Kräutern zugeben.
Den Fisch lasse ich dann 8-10 Stunden ziehen.

Manch einer wird aufschreien, aber uns (Family) schmeckt es so 

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Ollek (7. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*



The_Duke schrieb:


> Manch einer wird aufschreien, aber uns (Family) schmeckt es so
> 
> Gruß
> Norbert



Nö Warum? In der Würze liegt die |kopfkratäh.....Schürze

Werd das Rezept auch ma probieren.

Gruss #h


----------



## leopard_afrika (7. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

dein copyright voraussetzend  hab ich es mir auch gerade kopiert, da heut abend sowieso 12 forellen trotz fehlender innereien wieder mal schwimmen wollen.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (7. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

Moin,

bei dem Sch....-Wetter kann man kaum noch etwas anderes machen als zu *RÄUCHERN*

*!*(und schon verstehen wir uns ganz prima!) #6:m

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................

.Karausche - Fisch des Jahres 2010
*
.


----------



## Alabalik (7. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*



The_Duke schrieb:


> Ich setze meine "Brühe" immer so an:
> Pro Liter Räucherlauge brauchst du folgende Gewürze:
> 
> - 70g feines Salz
> ...



Warum aufschreien?
Das liest sich doch mal gar nicht so übel.
Du machsts schon richtig.
Immer mal was neues testen und nicht nur auf dem Althergebrachten reiten.
Ich nehm auch Piment dazu.
Und beim Räuchern mal nen paar Peppercorns und auch 
Nelke in die Glut.
Gruss Armin

@Karauschenjäger
Moinsen Gerd.
Bei uns fängts auch grad an zu piseln und kalt isses geworden
zu gestern. Und Wind.
Danke Dir für die schöne Vereinscronic und auch für Euer
Heftchen.
Gruss Armin


----------



## leopard_afrika (7. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

so, fisch ist eingelegt, aus den 12 wurden 15 forellen und noch 3 platten dazu, die hälfte der fische liegt in der roten fertiglauge von jenz... und die andere in der mischung vom duke, mal sehen, was die abnehmer sagen.  morgen soll es ja angeblich trocken bleiben, wär auch gut, da ich nicht weiß, ob ich 2 oder 3 mal das tönnchen neu beschicken muß.


----------



## dukewolf (17. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

@ pegonza
Warum Pökelsalz ?
Mein Rezept:
Sud je nach Menge der Fische im Verhältniss zu der Sud
( auch kommt es auf die Art des Fisches an),  verwende ich ca. 80 - 90gr normales Speisesalz auf 1l Wasser.
Die Sud bei 5l Wasser :
Ich koche da 1l Wasser mit einer handvoll Gewürz 
( Fischgewürz - Sauerbratengewürz ) auf.
Fertige Trockenmischung = bestehend aus, Karotten, Sellerie, Pimentkörnern, Nelken, Wacholderbeeren, Loberblatt, Pfefferkörnern, Petersielie usw.
Dies lasse ich sieden, gebe dazu noch 2 -3 , (je nach Größe)
die gewürfelte Zwiebeln und einen Apfel bei, um es einziehen zu lassen.
Das alles mit 4l kalten Wasser vermischen was 5l Sud ergibt, und darin 400gr ( 80 gr/L ) Salz aufgelöst werden.
Das war aber auf ( Hecht 53er / Karpfen 4 -5 Pfd ) zugeschnitten.
Fische lege ich 12 - 14 Std ein.


----------



## Fischpaule (18. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

Moin

Ich lese hier von allerlei Salzmischerei auf eine bestimmte Litermenge - vielleicht solltet ihr erst mal klären, wie viel kg Fisch eingelegt werden soll, denn es macht einen riesen Unterschied, ob man z.B. 1kg Salz auf 10l für 1 kg Fisch (der wäre dann ungenießbar) oder für 20kg Fisch (der würde dann nach nix schmecken) nimmt....|rolleyes


----------



## reinhard_sn (18. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

hallo
da habe ich in 30 jahren forellen räuchern aber andere erfahrungen gemacht.egal ob ich in 10 liter lake 1 oder 20 forellen einlege der salzgehalt im fisch ist immer gleich.auch die einlegezeit von 12-16 stunden spielt keine große rolle,können auch 24 stunden sein macht kein unterschied.

gruß reinhard


----------



## Fischpaule (18. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*



reinhard_sn schrieb:


> hallo
> da habe ich in 30 jahren forellen räuchern aber andere erfahrungen gemacht.egal ob ich in 10 liter lake 1 oder 20 forellen einlege der salzgehalt im fisch ist immer gleich.auch die einlegezeit von 12-16 stunden spielt keine große rolle,können auch 24 stunden sein macht kein unterschied.
> 
> gruß reinhard



|supergri - und 30 Jahre nicht aufgepasst 
Das hat nichts mit Erfahrung zu tun, das kann man sogar berechnen, wenn man möchte....
Wobei die Zeit tatsächlich keine Rolle Spielt, nur das der Wassergehalt der Fische mit der Zeit abnimmt....

#h


----------



## reinhard_sn (18. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> |supergri - und 30 Jahre nicht aufgepasst
> Das hat nichts mit Erfahrung zu tun, das kann man sogar berechnen, wenn man möchte....
> Wobei die Zeit tatsächlich keine Rolle Spielt, nur das der Wassergehalt der Fische mit der Zeit abnimmt....
> 
> #h



was gibt es da groß zu berechnen ?
nehme 60-65 gr. salz auf einen liter wasser.räuchere im jahr über 1000kg. forellen. meine kunden waren und sind damit zufrieden.gebe soviel lake zu bis alle gut bedeckt sind.
werde immer wieder gefragt wie ich die lake herstelle,sage ich die wahrheit nur salz und wasser werde ich immer dumm angekuckt,willst wohl dein rezept nicht verraten. habe schon mehrere fischräuchereien besucht, die machen es auch nicht anders.es werden auch wachholdergeräucherte forellen angeboten. dann wird nur eine handvoll wachholderbeeren ins räuchermehl geworfen, das wars.

gruß reinhard


----------



## Fischpaule (18. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*



reinhard_sn schrieb:


> gebe soviel lake zu bis alle gut bedeckt sind.




Das ist doch der springende Punkt - die Konzentration der Lake ist immer gleich, nur die Menge der Lake und damit die Gesamtsalzmenge variert doch - deshalb ist es wichtig, wie viele Fische man räuchert.....

|wavey:


----------



## shorty 38 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

Hallo, ich habe in meiner Schulzeit ein Praktikum in der Forellenräucherei Möller in Hannover gemacht. Wenn es schnell gehen mußte: Soviel Salz ins Wasser geben, daß es sich nicht mehr auflöst. Dann hat man eine gesättigte Lösung ( Salzthermometer 21 %) und läßt die Fische 2 Stunden in dieser Lake. 10 Minuten zu viel und Du kannst sie vergessen. Ferner wurde dort zum Töten und Entschleimen der Aale 30%er Salmiakgeist verwendet. Aale in eine Tonne, 0,3l Salmiakgeist dazu, Deckel drauf, gut festhalten und nach 10 Minuten mit reichlich Wasser nachspülen. Alle Aale sind dann tot und der Schleim ist dann auch schon fast verschwunden. Habe diese Methode auch mehrmals schon bei dänischen Berufsfischern gesehne und selber praktiziert. Das klappt echt super. Gruß Shorty


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

Moin, zu den Laken habe ich mal ne Frage. Warum löst man das Salz in dem kalten Wasser auf? Ich habe das immer in das kochende Wasser geschüttet und damit aufgelöst.


----------



## leopard_afrika (22. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> |supergri - und 30 Jahre nicht aufgepasst
> Das hat nichts mit Erfahrung zu tun, das kann man sogar berechnen, wenn man möchte....
> Wobei die Zeit tatsächlich keine Rolle Spielt, nur das der Wassergehalt der Fische mit der Zeit abnimmt....
> 
> #h


also fischpaule, gut, daß du aufgepaßt hast  wie soll das funktionieren, was du hier beschreibst? wenn ein fisch ein porenvolumen von sagen wir mal 150 ml hat, dann kann er beim konzentrationsausgleich auch nur 150 ml aufnehmen, egal, ob er in 10 l wasser schwimmt oder in 100 l. und damit wird sein salzgehalt einzig von der konzentration dessen in den 150 ml bestimmt und nicht von der menge des ihn umgebenden wassers, es sei denn, daß ist so viel wasser, daß ihn der druck zerquetscht, dann wird der porengehalt verkleinert.


----------



## leopard_afrika (22. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Das ist doch der springende Punkt - die Konzentration der Lake ist immer gleich, nur die Menge der Lake und damit die Gesamtsalzmenge variert doch - deshalb ist es wichtig, wie viele Fische man räuchert.....
> 
> |wavey:


vollkommen unwichtig! der fisch nimmt kein salz mehr auf, wenn die konzentrationen ausgeglichen sind. wenn deine lake 5- 7 % salzgehalt hat, kann dein fisch sein körperwasser auch nur auf 5- 7 % bringen, dann ist sense, da ist es vollkommen egal, ob es 1 fisch oder 100 auf 100l lake sind. du könntest natürlich jetzt berechnen, daß das körperwasser von 100 fischen die lake "verdünnt" von 7 % auf 6,458 % oder so und das 1 fisch nicht schafft, aber das wäre zu viel der mühe beim spaßhaben am räuchern.


----------



## leopard_afrika (22. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

verwechsle das nicht mit dem pökeln von fleisch oder ähnlichem. hier entziehen die kristallinen, trockenen salze dem fleisch wasser und lösen sich, es entsteht eine hochkonzentrierte flüssigkeit, es beginnt der konzentrationsausgleich, bis außen und innen gleich sind, danach entziehen aber immer noch vorhandene trockenkristalle auch immer weiter die flüssigkeit, dann aber schon das salzwasser, deshalb trockenprozesse im fleisch, dafür könnte ich aber auch seramis auf die fische legen, das entzieht auch das wasser. bei der lake haben wir aber 2 flüssigkeiten und die entziehen sich nicht gegenseitig dieflüssigkeit, es sei denn, eine von beiden ist gesättigt und beinhaltet immer noch ungelöste, "trockene" bestandteile.


----------



## aal60 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

_*Ich kann da Leopard_Afrika nur zustimmen.*_

 Ich lasse die Fische auch in der Lake auftauen und es kommt nicht so auf die Zeit an
12 -14h. Ich nehme aber etwas mehr Lake, 
30-35 Portionsforellen 20 l Lake 6,75 %, dann können sie nocheinmal schön schwimmen. #6
 Die Menge passt übrigens gut für die grossen Curver-Boxen. 

Außerdem lassen die sich dann gut stapeln.

p.s. Der Fang für eine Box ist erledigt, noch 2-3mal dann wird die
Woche vor Weihnachten nochmals geräuchert.

Übrigens muß ich allen Threadmitgl. ein *LOB* aussprechen !
Es gibt hier immer wieder nette Anregungen und Rezepte. #6

Weiterso, denn man lernt immer wieder dazu. :m


----------



## Fischpaule (22. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

|supergri, na dann nochmal von vorn - wenn ich beispielsweise 10l Lake mit einer bestimmten Konzentration nehme und dort einen Fisch reinschmeiße(Wasser in Lake + wenig Wasser im Fisch), so wird sich die Konzentation der Lake nur geringfügig verändern und damit wird der Fisch und die Lake nach dem Einlegen fast die Salzkonzentration der Ursprungslake haben - wenn ich aber nun 20 Fische nehme, so ist ja logischerweise der Gesamtwassergehalt (Wasser in Lake + viel Wasser in Fischen) viel höher und damit ist auch bei einem vollständigen Konzentrationsausgleich die Konzentration des Salzes in den Fischen und der Lake viel geringer....und damit ist bei einer gleichen Lakemenge mit gleicher Konzentration der einzelne Fisch stärker gesalzen als die 20 Fische - die Lösung ist also, die Lakenmenge oder die Salzkonzentration der 10l Lake mit zunehmender Fischmenge erhöhen 

Was den Wasserverlust angeht, so ist das zwar längst nicht so gravierend, wie bei einer Trockensalzung, aber trotzdem durchaus nennenswert - einfach mal die abgetrockneten Fische vorher und hinterher wiegen|rolleyes - das sind bei 100kg Frischware einige Kg, die die Fische hinterher weniger wiegen und wenn man wie in meinem Fall eine Kalkulation machen muss, so ist das schon wichtig....

#h


----------



## Fischpaule (22. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin, zu den Laken habe ich mal ne Frage. Warum löst man das Salz in dem kalten Wasser auf? Ich habe das immer in das kochende Wasser geschüttet und damit aufgelöst.



Moin

Sicher löst sich das Salz im warmen Wasser viel schneller auf, nur muss man dann leider warten, bis das Wasser wieder abgekühlt ist, bis man die Fische einlegt.....

|wavey:


----------



## leopard_afrika (22. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

so rum wird sogar ein schuh draus, aber lese dir mal deine postings durch, danach würde man eher denken, daß ein fisch, wenn er denn alleine in einer 6%igen lake schwimmt, von den ihn umgebenden salzmengen dermaßen versalzen wird, daß er ungenießbar wird, nur weil ihn bei 10 l wasser ganze 600 g salz (ja, ja, ungefähr, da sonst nicht 6%ig  ) umtosen.  er firißt die 600 g nicht!


----------



## Fischpaule (22. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> so rum wird sogar ein schuh draus, aber lese dir mal deine postings durch, danach würde man eher denken, daß ein fisch, wenn er denn alleine in einer 6%igen lake schwimmt, von den ihn umgebenden salzmengen dermaßen versalzen wird, daß er ungenießbar wird, nur weil ihn bei 10 l wasser ganze 600 g salz (ja, ja, ungefähr, da sonst nicht 6%ig  ) umtosen.  er firißt die 600 g nicht!



Ne ne, da hast du etwas falsch verstanden, meine Aussagen waren nur symbolisch auf eine bestimmte Konzentration bezogen, obwohl die von mir aufgeführte Lake (1kg/10l) 





Fischpaule schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich lese hier von allerlei Salzmischerei auf eine bestimmte Litermenge - vielleicht solltet ihr erst mal klären, wie viel kg Fisch eingelegt werden soll, denn es macht einen riesen Unterschied, ob man z.B. 1kg Salz auf 10l für 1 kg Fisch (der wäre dann ungenießbar) oder für 20kg Fisch (der würde dann nach nix schmecken) nimmt....|rolleyes



genau dieser Situation entsprechen würde....

|wavey:


----------



## Fischpaule (22. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Das Salz und die Gewürze koche ich in einer kleineren Menge Wasser (ca. 3l) auf und fülle es dann mit ca. 10l kaltem Wasser auf und gebe die gefrohrenen Fische hinzu - Da braucht man nicht warten



Fische im lauwarmen Wasser auftauen bzw. einlegen - das dürfte aber niemand vom Veterinäramt sehen....
zudem benutze ich weder zusätzliche Gewürze, noch gefrorenen Fisch, so das die für dich vielleicht passende Methode für mich völlig unpraktisch wäre - ich hab da so eine Art Schüttelfaß, da kommt das Salz und das Wasser rein und dann 15 sec. hin und her schütteln und schon können die Fische hinzu.....

|wavey:


----------



## dukewolf (23. November 2009)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

Zu dem , Salz in Wasser auflösen :
Die 1 - 2 min kann man sich doch die Zeit nehmen, um auch im kaltem Wasser das Salz aufzurühren.|wavey:
Egal ob Fleisch oder Fisch, werde ich es nie im warmen Wasser auftauen.   Fleisch zum kochen , braten usw lasse ich im Kühlschrank sehr langsam auftauen, damit der Saft im Fleisch bleibt.   Mit Fisch das selbe.
Gefrorene Fische kann man sofort in die Lake geben, wo diese aber kühl ist.

Zu dem Fisch - Lake Verhältniss:
Wurde zwar schon beantwortet, möchte aber mal einen Denkfehler als Beispiel texten.
Wo ich das räuchern lernte, und man es mir beigebracht hatte, kam folgender Denkfehler bei mir auf.
Normal legten wir ca 100 Forellen in ca soviel  Lake ein, daß sie gerade mit Wasser bedekt waren.
Dann hatte ich einmal 2 eigene Forellen, die ich selber im eigenen Ofen räuchern wollte.   
Doch mir stand kein passender kleines Gefäss zur Verfügung, und nahm eine Schüssel.   So übergoss ich meine 2 Forellen mit passender Salzlake ( 80gr ) und hatte sie 12 Std. ziehen lassen.   Das war der Fehler.  Die Wassermenge der Sud war zu hoch, bzw hätte ich die Salzkonzentration herabsetzen sollen.   Ich dachte die Wassermenge wäre egal, Hauptsache die 80gr Salz pro Liter passen.
Shit versalzen.   
Ist aber auch schon etwa 15 Jahre her.  
Fehler sind dazu da, um daraus zu lernen.:vik:


----------



## baggercat (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zutaten für Salzlake*

weinreben sind richtig gut


----------

